# Color Efex 4 and Viveza issues



## Lindywise (May 5, 2012)

Just downloaded the free trials of Color Efex 4 and Viveza 2.
Getting the following error message when I try to edit a photo with either of them:
*Lightroom
Unexpected error performing command:
bad argument #1 to 'lower' (string expected, got nil)*​
I'm on a Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit OS
Lightroom 4


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 5, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to Lightroom Forums.

It looks like you might be running the original release of Lightroom 4.0.   The 4.1 RC2 available from Adobe Labs provides a fix for the Nik stuff. Note, it won't show up as an update within Lightroom (it will once 4.1 is final) and you will have to download and install it manually if you want to try it out before the official release of 4.1. Go to http://labs.adobe.com to get it.


----------

